# Junior Clubs or Normal sized  what age/height ?



## Badger (Mar 15, 2017)

Afternoon all, some advice required if you don't mind.

Friend from overseas has asked me to source some new clubs for his son who is almost 14 and 5ft 5".  I've previously got him some junior clubs but am wondering at what age/height he might as well take the plunge to normal sized.  A very quick at junior sets online shows sets for age 13-16 suitable to 5ft 8" so am thinking given his rate of growth and fact that he only really plays during the summer when on holiday in Europe, these might not be suitable for too much longer.   

If normal size is the way to go then presumably graphite shafts would be better ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2017)

My son went from a junior set to a ladies set with graphite shafts. We knew he was ready for mens clubs when he started breaking the heads off the ladies clubs simply through brute force!

I would guess this teenager is at that ladies clubs stage. He will only need them for a year or so so look for a second hand set. My son had a set of ping ladies clubs and they were great. You can then sell them on afterwards to another junior or lady. As long as the shafts are not pink no one will know, street cred, and it makes life much better for him than struggling with mens clubs that are too big or heavy for him.


----------



## DRW (Mar 15, 2017)

We got Adam(son) steel shafted mens irons at I think 12 or maybe 13ish(he is now 15). He gripped down the clubs initially, but the little life and money sucker(!), quickly grew by eating his veg and they fitted him very quickly afterwards tbh.

We just didn't see the point of buying the intermediate size, after the junior set, if he had been a great golfer at that point then we would have thought differently.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Mar 15, 2017)

I reckon you would get away with a mens set and either have him grip down on it or take a bit off the top (can always fit extender plugs back in)

I would just make sure its a lighter shaft so no KBS Tour or normal Dynamic Gold, something like the XP95 or KBS Tour 90


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2017)

Weight is the big difference here. Mens clubs are a lot heavier than junior or ladies clubs. Gripping down is fine but does the heavier head / shaft make life harder? That is the question.


----------



## El Diablo (Mar 15, 2017)

In my experience it is size, strength and ultimately the level they are playing at which will dictate the clubs and we have been through what seems a lot when I listed them below but this is a junior who lives and breathes golf.

Advice from the club pro has always been useful in deciding on when to make the change as well because the key with junior golfers is not to overdo the stiffness and club length - let them grow and develop into it.

We have had a gradual process which has been circa 18 months per set and taken him from an initial handicap of 42 to 3.

1) Second hand half set of graphite ladies Lynx - served him really well at about 11/12 when he started playing at golf club
2) John Letters mens graphite - set of irons with couple of hybrids (cheap Direct Golf deal) 12/13
3) Ping i20's - first steel regular shafts 14/15 - over 6ft tall so were longer than std length
4) Srixon Z545's - main change being stiff steel shafts, are his current set

Ask your pro is best, but depending on his playing level and sounds like it is a seasonal activity rather than full on don't go too overboard and probably some second hand graphites would suit and if he plays more and improves then move up but beware of overly stiff clubs for the kids.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 16, 2017)

My daughter who is 12 uses a set of ladies graphite irons.

I am 5' 5" and I use standard length irons, it may be worth trying graphite shafts though.  I wouldn't go the route of ladies graphites though - I've had a few hits with my daughter's Cobras and they are simply too light.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2017)

GG26 - Yes, but you have an adults strength. I tried my sons ladies clubs when he used them and they were like comedy clubs for me. I couldn't hit them for love nor money. Same problem as you found. He however was 10-15yds longer per club with those than I was with my own clubs because that lightness combined with his weedy strength at the time allowed him to swing well with them. If the person concerned is a strong 14 then go adults. If they are a normal, gangly 14 then don't be in too much of a rush.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 16, 2017)

Chucker minor (11Â½) has some men's Callaway clubs (regular steel shaft flex) cut down around 50mm. We've kept the ends and they can be added on later as he grows with some dowelling to get them back to normal size. He went from kids clubs to these and absolutely loves them - he is just too strong and flexible to be consistent with graphite and probably has more swing speed than me, although that's not too hard. Hits the ball a good distance and is learning all the shots just fine. 

I'm sure swing weights and some other technical gubbins is compromised slightly but it never did me any harm when I started. Ah, the good old days. 

Kids are generally strong and flexible and I would go for adult sizes for a fit 14 year old who is 5'5"


----------

